# Clearing a "Professional Overrun"



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Some of you may have heard the tip to put your thumb on the spool and just reel in a few feet when you get a birds nest.
Not sure if any of you have tried it but it definitely works.
I have had a few that I would start picking out and then remembered to try this tip, hard to believe it works because it just seems like you are just reeling in the mess.
But it sure does clear the overrun.
Anybody else try this tip?
Especially helpful for those new baitcast users out there.
Let me know if you need anymore specifics on how to do it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Never tried it as my casting is SOOOO PURFECT  that I never needed it. Have had a few occasions to cut some damaged line out of the reel and then usually re-spool with new line.
Will have to try it if I ever need it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya Ive used it a few times....it does usually help out....I dont like to do it though because I always thing something will get messed up internally while trying to do so but it works. I dont mind picking the kink when necessary.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used it, it does work most the time! 

But, lately when ever I birds nest my reel its beyond this work around!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I, like Jack Nicklaus has never missed a 3 foot putt, have never had an overrun.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

That is a good way to clear tangles on the spool. It works for me almost every time.


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Never tried it. Will give it go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It works most of the time. Here's a vid. Happy backlash-free fishing--Tim





.........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Works 90% of the time for me.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's how I was originally shown how to fix a backlash....works great....even though I never backlash ; )

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Ill have to try that next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody that says they don't backlash is dreamin', there's always one on the horizon! I'll have to give this a try.:Banane57:


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not had a mess that was beyond recovery for a long time...that was until my son incurred one on our last trip to Canada. I still don't know what he did exactly but it was worse than any I had seen in a LONG time. I ended up taking about half of the spool of line. I can usually handle anything that comes up on them but I will have to remember to try this tip. My son that created that mess is actually quite good at getting them himself as well. I think practice indeed helps in clearing them.


----------

